# Vape magazine January 2017



## Nailedit77 (13/2/17)

https://issuu.com/mschramel/docs/vape_january_2017

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/2/17)

Good (insert religious duty here)!!! How insignificant this mammoth catalogue of e-liquid makes us feel. The number of juices in this mag is astonishing for such an infantile industry....

Some fabulous info but alas in terms of a vape mag - not much for most of us - ads, ads and more ads - and a bit about the FDA...

Thanks for the share!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (13/2/17)

And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
@RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes 
Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (13/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
> @RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes
> Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!


I gave it a quick read this afternoon and bookmarked it for later, Definitely Some AWESOME inspiration for DIY recipes Im seeing in here! Ive already jotted down 2 of my own variations of what I think is fresh and new

hahahah, With names like Alien Piss, Congo bongo and AK47, i have to try and make my own fready deaky joose!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (13/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
> @RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes
> Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!


Shot for the tag.will give it a read tomorrow. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (13/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
> @RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes
> Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!


 Thanks @Rude Rudi , going to have a look tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (13/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
> @RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes
> Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!


Thanks  will check it out for sure

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (14/2/17)

Thanks for the link @Sickboy77. 
I have no interest in all the e-liquid ads/hype, premade or DIY. But will weed thru some of the articles eventually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (14/2/17)

Thanks @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (14/2/17)

Crazy number of ads, not a bad magazine though. I didn't read through all the articles, @Rude Rudi was right, some good inspiration in there. Already I've thought of a few flavors based on the descriptions in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> And some awesome inspiration for the DIY'ers among us...
> @RichJB @Andre @Caveman @Bunnypoison @Dietz @SAVaper @Tockit @KZOR @method1 @Deckie @Effjh @Quakes
> Apologies, inly tagging a few - too many too mention!


Hi @Rude Rudi , thanx for the tag. Interesting read , I just wish there was something for the DIYers out there, tips, tricks or concentrate breakdowns, it seems there is a tiny hole that vendors can actually fill if someone steps up to the plate.


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/2/17)

Bunnypoison said:


> Hi @Rude Rudi , thanx for the tag. Interesting read , I just wish there was something for the DIYers out there, tips, tricks or concentrate breakdowns, it seems there is a tiny hole that vendors can actually fill if someone steps up to the plate.



Agreed... Perhaps we can engage with the vendors - I'm sure they will be happy to fill the hole as it will ultimately equate to increased business...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Agreed... Perhaps we can engage with the vendors - I'm sure they will be happy to fill the hole as it will ultimately equate to increased business...


It is an obvious win win, too many DIYers get deterred due to the lack of good information out there as you have to know where to look and some don't feel like asking around. @Richio @DizZa @Erica_TFM How about a vendor colab DIY newsletter or magazine  ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

